# Idea for A+ Slingshots Hunter Fisher Handline



## jamoni (Jan 21, 2011)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/2875-the-hunter-fishing-handlinenow-w-video/
It occurs to me that you could just attach the handline to the bottom of a slingshot, and use the slingshot to launch the line.
Comments, questions, already been done?


----------



## Toymaker (Feb 20, 2011)

That would work great...Except now you'd have to reel in a *LOT* more line by hand


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Yeah, I don't really think that is what the hand-line was designed to do. If you want to go for range you'd be much better off with a rod and reel!


----------



## John McKean (Dec 24, 2010)

Actually Perry described to me an idea he's been experimenting with to modify & attach the handline to one of his slingshot frames for Spring carp/arrow shooting. As usual, one of his brilliant concepts, to permit a very compact shooter to enjoy this popular sport. I'll let him feel in the details after his current project (house moving!) is settled somewhat, but I'm sure it involves a "rough and ready" frame and his strong double band set up.


----------



## jamoni (Jan 21, 2011)

I'd love to see it!


----------

